# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Vlindermeisje stelt zich voor

## vlindermeisje

Hallo allemaal,

Beknopt:

Mijn naam is Vlindermeisje.
Ben 28 jaar.
Woon samen met mijn man en 2 hondjes en 3 katten.

Ruim 14 jaar ziekte van Pfeiffer in me lichaam.
Ruim 14 jaar slaapproblemen.
Adoptie problemen al sinds me 18e.
Vele depressieve periodes gehad
1x kort opgenomen geweest
Chronische vermoeidheid
Spasmes in me lichaam (hoofd, nek, armen, handen, schouders)
Reuma/Fibromyalgie

Twee weken geleden gehoord dat ik het Epsteinn Barr virus en CMV virus heb.
Aankomende donderdag (12-4) naar internist voor testen.

mmmm...dat was t wel zo'n beetje.
Hoop hier meer informatie te krijgen over diverse problematieken van mij.

Groetjes,
Vlinder

----------

